# Estação PCE-FWS 20



## espada77 (29 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

Boas pessoal


Sou novo nestas andanças e comprei uma Estação PCE-FWS 20 , pessoalmente acho o progarama para instalar no PC muito fraquinho..... alguem sabe de um melhor que seja compativél com a minha estação!?

Já agora... chamo-me joão e sou da Margem Sul do Tejo ( Q. Conde )!


Obrigado a todos.....

Já agora.... amanhã aqui vai


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

espada77 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> 
> Sou novo nestas andanças e comprei uma Estação PCE-FWS 20 , pessoalmente acho o progarama para instalar no PC muito fraquinho..... alguem sabe de um melhor que seja compativél com a minha estação!?
> ...



Bem vindo João.

Podes usar o programa Cumulus, pois este dá para pores a tua estação online.


Já agora, esta estação também se chama WATSON Weather Station W-8681.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jan 2010 às 00:32)

E que tal a impressão dos forunistas?
Nem é muito cara, vale a pena?


----------



## espada77 (30 Jan 2010 às 14:45)

Obrigado pelas dicas AC_Cernax!

Depois darei mais nuticias....


----------



## espada77 (2 Fev 2010 às 17:32)

boas....se não chuver!

O programa para o PC é melhor que o de origem, mas havia um pormenor que eu gostava... há algum programa em que apareça no PC a previsão para os próximos dias ( tipo a nuvemzinha... )!?

Este fim de semana vou fazer a "casa dos passaros" para protegero sensor da humidade e temperatura....


Saudações.....


----------



## espada77 (3 Fev 2010 às 18:49)

Boas....

Estou com um problema na minha estação..... acerto a hora e quando dou conta já está novamente uma hora adientada! Alguem sabe-me dizer porque é que isto acontece!?


Cumprimentos,


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 19:53)

espada77 disse:


> Boas....
> 
> Estou com um problema na minha estação..... acerto a hora e quando dou conta já está novamente uma hora adientada! Alguem sabe-me dizer porque é que isto acontece!?
> 
> ...



Também me aconteceu com a Auriol.

veja se não tem nenhum botão com sinal de radar, e só quando o radar aparecer ao lado da hora é que acerta.Não se esqueça que é a hora -1.


----------



## espada77 (3 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

Pedro disse:


> Também me aconteceu com a Auriol.
> 
> veja se não tem nenhum botão com sinal de radar, e só quando o radar aparecer ao lado da hora é que acerta.Não se esqueça que é a hora -1.




Boa noite Pedro!

" hora -1 " Acerto com uma hora de atrazo? è isso!?

O sinal de radar é o que aparece á esquerda... certo? 

Obrigado...


----------



## espada77 (4 Fev 2010 às 18:24)

Boas....

Finalmente tenho o problema da hora resolvido! Obrigado...


Quanto a Software para PC ninguém conhece mais nenhum que seja compativél....


Obrigado....


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Que tal se porta a PCE?
Tambem ando com ideias...


----------

